# Cool Rumor: New Space Marines Chapter Sprues



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

> Earlier we were talking about the rumored release of chapter specific sprues without much detail, and with a little further notice, we have some details that would make a release like this rather fantastic. These look like full on chapter release box kits for your marines, and something that I would love to see.
> 
> *Chaos Marines would be coming as well.*
> 
> ...


Via Faeit:http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/01/chapter-specific-sprue-details.html


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like an incredible idea! Dare we hope for Black Templar amounts?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't wait for the Chaos sprues, if this is real. World Eaters please!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As much as I hope this comes true I really cant see it happening.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

> Imperial Fists: More Power Fists


Wat? _That's_ what they come up with?

"Oh, well they're like called the Imperial Fists right?"
"Yeah."
"So I guess if we've got a weapon called power fist, they'd use a bunch of those then."
"Makes sense."


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Im sure Fists will have a bunch of stuff, but thats the most noticable characteristic of the kit.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

All this salt I am taking with recent rumors is spiking my Blood Pressure...


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Can't wait for the Chaos sprues, if this is real. World Eaters please!


Lets not forget the brothers of the XIV Legion! Show me Plaguey stuff!



iamtheeviltwin said:


> All this salt I am taking with recent rumors is spiking my Blood Pressure...


This is probably the most accurate post I've ever read....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While I would lose to see this, I can't see it happening.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Why wouldn't they? They're crazy if they don't, from my point of view. I could be overestimating the demand, but it seems like we're fiends for customizability and accustomed to paying for it (or building it ourselves, paying less). Depending on the quality, I'd probably be happier buying than creating parts myself, given the time it would save.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I really wouldn't mind picking up a set or two for my dear Dark Angels, i don't have enough any bits to make them more heraldic/ knightly and my sculpting skills have a lot of space for improvement.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

venomlust said:


> Why wouldn't they? They're crazy if they don't, from my point of view. I could be overestimating the demand, but it seems like we're fiends for customizability and accustomed to paying for it (or building it ourselves, paying less). Depending on the quality, I'd probably be happier buying than creating parts myself, given the time it would save.


Same reason they haven't put out Legion or Army Specific Codex's. They can't be bothered. Making individual sprues like this is a lot of work. They used to do it with metal/fine cast for certain chapters but they cost a bomb.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder if this is just an assumption due to the legion box rumor. But with that rumor, all the legion/god stuff is in one box. These are boxes for each chapter? That would be huge!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It might happen, it wouldn't be the first time they've relaesd chapter specific kits, Iron Hands, Crimson/Imperial Fists and White Scars all have chapter upgrade kits alreday available aleit in metal/finecast. If it does happen I'd imagine them being very small frames similar in size to the vehicle command frame that came with the Apoc formations when they were released back in 2007 and will contain some chapter specific partsd maybe some bionics for IH, a flmer with dragon head, an ornate thunder hammer and dragon scale loin cloth for sallie and maybe five chapter specific shoulder pads, and will likely bedirect only. I can't see, BA or SW getting any love here, because they've already got the Death Company and GreyHunter/Blood Claw kits already availkable, and it's also unlikely that the DA or Templars will get anything either as they already have upgrade sprues themselves, although the later two arer more likely than SW and BA as they are considerably older sprues, so may get a re-cut version with more coponents on the frame.

Edit: It wouls alos be a good way of making chapter specific relics available from supplements like SoT and Raukan.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh please let this be true.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I would buy the crap out of DA sprues with mk 3 helmets and ornate swords...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I could see this happening after phasing out metal and finecast bitz they already have.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I call hokum.


However, I shall have the Kleenex on standby just in case :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds too good to be true,
if it were to happen I would say it would be more likely to be forgeworld


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahh... But isn't there the other rumour about a Forgeworld/GW product line merger?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, let's look at this rationally. GW just released some dwarves minis without an army book. I'm not sure what that's about, but I'm almost willing to bet the army book will come out, with more minis, in a couple weeks here. If that's true, it means these rumours are a good two to three weeks too early for us to have any way at all of confirming them. We should all, then, be rather skeptical. Until I see leaked photos or a teaser video that implies SMs and/or CSMs, I'm chalking this up to wishlisting.

EDIT: Okay, I actually read the stuff that would have allowed me to think rationally, and now I'm a little more open to the idea of a large miniature and/or upgrade sprue wave in a couple weeks, especially since GW only released three new items for Dwarves. Let's not discount the possibility of a dwarves army book and a few more dwarves plastics, though.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I would love to get some Raven Guard shoulder pads. Even Forgeworld only sells them with the full upgrade kits and they are far to ornamental in my opinion for my stock troops.

Lein


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

Adramalech said:


> Okay, let's look at this rationally. GW just released some dwarves minis without an army book. I'm not sure what that's about, but I'm almost willing to bet the army book will come out, with more minis, in a couple weeks here.


 
I remember reading a rumor that 9th edition was going to invalidate all existing army books. If no Dwarf book is released it would lend credence to that rumor.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Matcap said:


> I would buy the crap out of DA sprues with mk 3 helmets and ornate swords...


The dark angels already have 2 upgrade frames.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

locustgate said:


> The dark angels already have 2 upgrade frames.


Sure, but they are kind of old and I already have 3 of those. Plus they don't have the aformentioned ornate swords (which is weird) and mk2-3 helmets which are rumored. Hence my intention of buying the crap out of them. :wink:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

afnolte said:


> I remember reading a rumor that 9th edition was going to invalidate all existing army books. If no Dwarf book is released it would lend credence to that rumor.


Let's continue our rational thought. Why would GW price-gouge you with only one book when they can price-gouge you with many? Why would they make it so that new editions take that much longer to be written, playtested, balanced, playtested again, and finally released, when they can make army books separate and have a higher turnover rate not only for new editions, but also for the more popular army books, and therefore make more money?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The army book is coming out in another week or so after this initial release, supposedly. No one knows why, could have been intentional, could have been a screw up at the printer, no one knows. There has been alleged sightings of it.

But to back up what Mister Adramalech is saying, if 9th ed made all 8th ed army books obsolete, and they come out with the 9th ed BRB first, people wouldn't be able to play the game until their 9th ed army book is released, otherwise, they'd continue playing 8th, or just stop playing WFB, making the concept of invalidating 8th ed army books completely obsolete/detrimental.

but I don't believe GW is price-gouging, they're just setting their prices rather high. (price gouging requires opportunistically forcing customers to pay a higher rate under duress, such as intentionally and unfairly inflating the price of gas generators during a power outage). Note that price gouging is a crime in the USA.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Note that price gouging is a crime in the USA.


U. S. A.!

U. S. A.!

U. S. A.!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Superbowl!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> U. S. A.!
> 
> U. S. A.!
> 
> U. S. A.!


Not enough fat people, football fans, walmarts, or bacon doughnuts in that picture.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

We hide them in the shitty parts of town. Hollywood, baby! Sparkle sparkle!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

venomlust said:


> U. S. A.!
> 
> U. S. A.!
> 
> U. S. A.!





Adramalech said:


> Not enough fat people, football fans, walmarts, or bacon doughnuts in that picture.


Two things 
1: Why is there a crocidile with a bomb or nuke button below clinton, if it rolled it would cause a nuclear holocaust.
2:agreed and which football?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Because WILD CARD!

MYtjpIwamos


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Two things
> 1: Why is there a crocidile with a bomb or nuke button below clinton, if it rolled it would cause a nuclear holocaust.
> 2:agreed and which football?


We call football soccer, and we call rugby football. I'll let you figure it out.


----------

